# Appalachain Campground



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

Looking forward to camping this weekend for the first time in over a month.

Also looking forward to seeing some of our camping friends.

See ya soon!!!!!! We probably won't be rolling in til around 7:30- 8:00.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Have a GREAT time Mike...sorry we can't be there!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

If all goes right i will be there and have a nice warm fire going by then.......... enjoying a cocktail









You might be surprised a bit when you see me


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

Why Clarke? Did you drop the hometown team and start rooting for the 27 time World Champion New York Yankees? Am I going to see you wearing your new Blue and White Pinstripes?

Although at this point neither looks like they are going to the World Series this year.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

We will be in as soon as they will let us in. Hopefully?? Sharin a cocktail with Clarke around the hot fire. Lookin forward to the new Clarke, oh and you might be surprised when you see me also.









Jim


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Joonbee said:


> oh and you might be surprised when you see me also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Growing a beard?? LOL


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

huntr70 said:


> oh and you might be surprised when you see me also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Growing a beard?? LOL








[/quote]

and a ponytail


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

Couldn't ask for better weather! Warm 70 degrees during the day and cool 40's overnight. Perfect camping weather!

Only a few short hours away!


----------



## brian j (Nov 24, 2009)

have fun everyone.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

T Minus 3 hours til departure........

I love the Fall!!.......actually i like every season...... and love the one i am in









Can you tell i only tent camped in September.......... Jonesing to get back out!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hope you all have a great weekend!

Say hello to the gang from us New England Outbackers!!

How many months till Acadia again?!! Can't wait!

Eric


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Will do Eric. Have fun out their in the great midwestern corn fields.

Oh and 10 months to Acadia---Stay tuned

Jim


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Did Eric wake up yet?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)




----------

